# Dodo Juice cordially invite you...(NOW ENDED)



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

_Dodo Juice cordially invite you, the detailing public, to

Jump aboard the wedding bandwagon and revel in a feast of

Celebratory, commemorative and unfeasible objects of dubious taste

On the occasion of the wedding of King-one-day William Wales to the very lucky Miss Kate Middleton

With the launch of Dodo Juice Commemorative Trinket Wax.

(Limited to an Edition of just 11 pieces, seeing as it's the eleventh year of the second millennium.)_










Dodo Juice Commemorative Wax has been specially created not to be memorabilia in itself, but to preserve the hundreds of pieces of commemorative china, novelty items and general tat that will be amassed by the adoring common folk of the world in celebration of these nuptials. It is designed to protect your memorabilia for hundreds of years, so that aliens may dig up these tacky trinkets beneath their cities and marvel at the garish colours and extraordinarily long names of historic royals (I mean, what was wrong with William Darren Wales?).

*SHINE* your William and Kate plate with the finest carnauba wax, extracted from none other than the royal palms of Brazil and blended with the juice of dodos that can trace their lineage back to the King Dodo himself, Mr Skittles the Third.

*COAT* your commemorative bunting or plastic flag in a layer of UV resistant wax to help protect its cheap Chinese print from the sun throughout the day, in case it fades while you watch the ceremony on the BBC with a nice cup of tea, drunk from your commemorative William and Kate mug.

*IMPRESS* your neighbours as they have to make do with Pledge to shine up their princely pottery - whereas you can have a DEDICATED trinket wax to wax your trinkets with. Life just doesn't get much better (until they can find a way of resurrecting Sir Harry Secombe and getting him to do more Songs of Praise).This is a real wax, made to protect, preserve and pimp up ALL your commemorative items. Apart from the tea towels, obviously.

*MARVEL* at the firm consistency of the wax and WONDER why no-one has done a trinket wax before. iPods have gadget wax. But what about your Dambusters souvenir plate or your Mother Theresa Cuckoo Clock? It's a travesty that their appearance and longevity have been neglected by wax makers. _Until now._










Please note that this 80ml wax will cover approximately 12,000 23cm fine dining commemorative plates. Do not eat from the plates after application - this wax is contrived to be tasteless and may contain extract of pigeon piddle. Under no circumstances may this product by known by its colloquial shorthand names of _'TAT WAX'_, _'THAT STUPID DODO THING'_ or _'HARD WILLY - the hard wax to suit William's wedding'_. This wax is unavailable for sale anywhere else, for now, and is made under exclusive license by Royal Dalton chinaware and ceramics for Dodo Juice Ltd of Elsenham, UK. The Only Way is Essex. ENDORSEMENTS: This wax is NOT officially endorsed by the royal family, William, Kate or even her coal mining relatives that the media revel in telling us are only a couple of branches away in her family tree. Wills is welcome to have a jar if he wants, but Autoglym have probably already tied up an exclusive deal for the horse drawn carriage. It's going to be even more bling than the one on Big Fat Gypsy Weddings, and that's saying something.

*PURCHASING INFORMATION:*

- The Dodo Juice Commemorative Trinket Wax for the Coating of Memorabilia, Souvenirs and Miscellaneous Tat is available for sale for one day only: _Friday 29th April 2011_

- Four 80ml jars will be made available at the Dodo Juice Limited Edition wax price of 39.95 GBP inc VAT, and yes, it does have real wax inside. PAYPAL PAYMENTS ONLY. We'll ship it worldwide but international sales will attract a higher carriage charge.

- Detailing World forum members are invited to register their interest to purchase the wax below. Enquiries will ONLY be accepted on Friday 29th April up until midnight. You can only apply for a single jar of this historic wax.

- If more than four members of the forum are interested in purchasing the wax, four numbers/names will be chosen at random by the random.org random number generator and the wax will be offered for sale to these members first. Payment must be made within 48 hours or the wax will be offered to the next random member selected by the generator.

- The final price inc shipping (39.95 GBP plus 5.95 GBP UK carriage / 7.95 GBP Europe and Rest of World carriage) will be advised to successful registrants. Do not make any payments now.










*YES!!!* I WANT TO KEEP MY NOVELTY MEMORABILIA SHINY. I DO HAVE A GOLDEN SPOON AND I AM FAMILIAR WITH UPPER CLASS WAXES. I HAVE NO COAL MINING RELATIVES IN MY FAMILY TREE FOR AT LEAST ONE GENERATION. I CALL A SERVIETTE A NAPKIN AND I ALWAYS PUT MY BOG ROLL THE RIGHT WAY AROUND, SO IT HANGS CLOSEST TO THE WALL. I TRIED TO ADOPT A CORGI BUT AUTOGLYM HAD NABBED THE LAST ONE TO MAINTAIN THEIR ROYAL APPROVAL. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE LET ME BUY THIS QUITE FRANKLY DAFT DODO JUICE ITEM AT THE NEVER-TO-BE-REPEATED PRICE OF JUST 39.95 GBP IN ONE PAYPAL INSTALMENT. I AM HAPPY TO BE BOMBARDED WITH DIRECT MAIL FROM OTHER MANUFACTURERS OF TAT PROTECTANTS IN THE FUTURE, FOREVER, AND MY DESCENDANTS WILL ALSO BE HAPPY TO ACCEPT THIS DIRECT MAIL IF I SHOULD PERISH BEFORE PLACING AN ORDER OR FINDING OUT HOW TO REMOVE MY NAME FROM YOUR SPAMMASTER 2000 MAILING LIST:

Signed electronically by the following Detailing World forum members:

1)
2)
3)
4)
etc.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Hahaha

I want one!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, starting the list...

1) Supermega
2)
3)
4)


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Adlem


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Really ??


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

1) Supermega
2) Adlem
3)
4)


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

is it April again ?


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Just noticed I have failed the some of the t&c's prob best you take my name off the list. 



You guys are crazy!


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

zepp85 said:


> Really ??


+1

I love dodo juice but this is a bit "oh my god"


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

admittedly, it was originally an idea for an april fool's joke. BUT who else would do such a thing.
i promise we will be right back to releasing the quality (and less tatty) products that you expect and deserve.
- we just want to have some fun while we are doing it 8)


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

and there was me thinking it was going to be a SN Hybrid deal


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

+1 burger


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> +1 burger


+2 indeed burger was all set on buying a pot


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

1) Supermega
2) Adlem
3) Mrs Mirror Finish
4)

Her in doors insisted. Nowt to do with me.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

1) Supermega
2) Adlem
3) Mrs Mirror Finish
4) the cueball



I think it's such a daft idea, who else would come up with something so funny, well done guys, keep thinking out the box....

:thumb:


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

1) Supermega
2) Adlem
3) Mrs Mirror Finish
4) the cueball
5) mikee


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So what wax is in there?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

1) Supermega
2) Adlem
3) Mrs Mirror Finish
4) the cueball
5) mikee
6) Andy665


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Apr 6, 2011)

Brilliant rates alongside the Royal Wedding Condoms.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Not quite the offer I was expecting more of a don'tdon't than dodo but I love the humour element, I am sure at buck house they could use this product for all those Range Rovers and Jags that float about aimlessly


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> 1) Supermega
> 2) Adlem
> 3) Mrs Mirror Finish
> 4)
> ...


hahahaha Pass the buck! Like it. We all know you will be waxing your Princess Di figurine next week!


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> hahahaha Pass the buck! Like it. *We all know you will be waxing your Princess Di figurine next week!*


That sounds like a terrible euphemism! :doublesho :doublesho

Great idea guys! :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't miss out on this 

1) Supermega
2) Adlem
3) Mrs Mirror Finish
4) the cueball
5) mikee
6) Andy665
7) Waxamomo


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Add me to the list guys..I've got a hangover and this has made me laugh so got to be worth it.

1) Supermega
2) Adlem
3) Mrs Mirror Finish
4) the cueball
5) mikee
6) Andy665
7) Waxamomo
8)daz4311


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

1) Supermega
2) Adlem
3) Mrs Mirror Finish
4) the cueball
5) mikee
6) Andy665
7) Waxamomo
8)daz4311
9)RuFfBoY


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Her in doors insisted. Nowt to do with me.


sure she did steve... sure she did :lol:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll have one Dod functional tat what could be better?

1) Supermega 
2) Adlem 
3) Mrs Mirror Finish 
4) the cueball 
5) mikee 
6) Andy665 
7) Waxamomo 
8)daz4311 
9)RuFfBoY 
10) Geetarman


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> That sounds like a terrible euphemism! :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> Great idea guys! :thumb:


hahahaha! Yeah! sorry for lowering the tone.


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

i am not pointing any fingers but purchaser's chances do not increase by taking part in both DW and DJF sales..... 8) you know who you are....


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

1) Supermega 
2) Adlem 
3) Mrs Mirror Finish 
4) the cueball 
5) mikee 
6) Andy665 
7) Waxamomo 
8)daz4311 
9)RuFfBoY 
10) Geetarman 
11) dazzyb

why not


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

theDodo said:


> i am not pointing any fingers but purchaser's chances do not increase by taking part in both DW and DJF sales..... 8) you know who you are....


Damn, lol


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

1) Supermega 
2) Adlem 
3) Mrs Mirror Finish 
4) the cueball 
5) mikee 
6) Andy665 
7) Waxamomo 
8)daz4311 
9)RuFfBoY 
10) Geetarman 
11) dazzyb
12) Gaz W


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Mad b'stards the lot of you! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

PJS said:


> Mad b'stards the lot of you! :lol:


ill second the sentiments of PJS :lol:


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> 1) Supermega
> 2) Adlem
> 3) Mrs Mirror Finish
> 4) the cueball
> ...


get in there, what trinkets will you be adorning there Gaz??? 8)



PJS said:


> Mad b'stards the lot of you! :lol:


one man's car wax is another man's trinket wax...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

My skull


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

1) Supermega
2) Adlem
3) Mrs Mirror Finish
4) the cueball
5) mikee
6) Andy665
7) Waxamomo
8)daz4311
9)RuFfBoY
10) Geetarman
11) dazzyb
12) Gaz W
13) Smegal

Hope the random number generator picks me.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

@dodo home forum
1....ADje(southwest10)
up here 14(thats the lucky number)


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, we have 14 entrants for the 4 jars here. We'll draw these first but we won't allow Dodo forum entrants to get a second jar, so if their names get drawn over there, we will void it and draw again.

The winning entrants, in the sequence they were drawn, are:

1) Supermega
3) Mrs Mirror Finish
10) Geetarman
9) Ruffboy

I'll PM payment details in a bit. If you have changed your mind now that wedding fever has died down, don't worry - we will draw another number if required and offer it to someone else on the list.

***OFFER CLOSED****

- moderators, please lock at will


----------

